# coolant line runnning to carbs?



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wondering what is the purpose for the coolant line running to the carbs ?:1zhelp: (2006 Brute Force SRA)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Must be looking at it wrong. To my knowledge coolent lines to not run to the carbs.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i had somebody ask me something about a coolant line running in the carb and i did not know what they were talking bout


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

To warm the carbs in cold temps. There is no need for them in south GA, mine have been removed.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

2006 Kawi 650 Brute force does have the coolant line running to it with a filter. Picture attached. Perry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hm. I did not know that.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

the guy that asked me had a 06 750


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Kawi did that on a lot of models. Mostly the sra's though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Coolant lines (parts coming in 5th (UPS)*

So I am thinking plug/reroute the coolant lines here in Ky on my son's Brute So wat all you all think. Parts suppose to be here tomorrow 5th via UPS?

Got carbs cleaned up had to order the vacuum valves Part # 16126-1226. OUCH ..Lil over $200.00 shipped. I do not see how good it ran with the diaphram bad on both of them??


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol in Canada wile riding the moisture will freeze up the carbs lean out your machine and blow it up if you ride sub zero


----------

